# Kamei Wheels made by Borbet - INFORMATION NEEDED



## Social_Joe (Feb 26, 2010)

Hopefully I'll have more luck here than I had over at WW....

I stumbled into these a couple months back and am currently stripping/polishing the lips. They're 15x7 ET26 labeled as Kamei, but on the back of the spokes labeled Borbet made in Germany. The two links below are the only other set I've been able to find online at all and I haven't been able to find them in any old Kamei advertisements. I'd just like to know some history on these if there is any available. 

Story goes this girl and her hubby were stationed in Germany and had a '92 GTI. They met a local that traded them these wheels for a supply of food you could only get at the PX. I randomly was in a bar she worked at one evening in a VW hoodie and started chatting VW. Well.... 3 were on top of her backyard shed, one was at her ex-husband's in another town with a cap, and the 3 other caps are POSSIBLY in the GTI at her estranged bf's in yet another town. 

Fortunately the caps are identical to Borbet A flat-caps, so I was able to come up with a set fairly easily. 

Thanks for the help in advance 

http://www.r3vlimited.com/board/showthread.php?t=189739

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.p ... cent-Tires

Pic stolen from link above









On my car prior to new tires and a refinish/polish that was badly needed.


















In progress:



















As of Saturday:




















Thanks!


----------



## Social_Joe (Feb 26, 2010)

BUMP

Seriously... no extra information at all?

I went through all the literature and old magazine articles on driversfound.com and still nothing. I'd like to think there was more than 2 sets of these things ever made, lol.


----------

